# Mavs/Sixers Trade



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> King reportedly has had discussions with the Mavericks about Antoine Walker, who played for Sixers coach Jim O'Brien in Boston. Dallas would get Glenn Robinson ($12 million) and another player to come within 15 percent of Walker's $14.625 salary in 2004-05.
> 
> To make the deal work, the Sixers would have to include John Salmons ($771,000), projected starter Willie Green ($620,000), Kyle Korver ($620,000) or Brown ($2.33 million). The Mavericks are believed to be asking for Green or Korver, neither of whom the Sixers are willing to lose.


[Link] 

What do you guys think about this deal?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think it sucks. The LAST thing Dallas needs is a one dimensional forward, we already have Finley and Stackhouse. They need a defensive minded big man, they can trade away Walker for someone like that.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I also think it sucks. I would rather keep Walker than make that
deal.

The only guy on the 76'ers roster that I want is Dalembert. And
unless the sixers make a deal to get Dampier, I don't think they
are going to trade him.

What exactly are we going to do with the Big Dog? How does he
help this team?

I just don't get it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

to add to it all, the guy is always injured!!!!


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Antoine Walker is not a guy you want on your team. All he does is take 3's all game. And what makes it worse is that he misses almost all of them. Not a good trade if the Sixers do it.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

how about
Dallas trades: PG Tony Delk (6.0 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.4 minutes) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SG Willie Green (6.9 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.0 apg in 14.5 minutes) 
SF Kyle Korver (4.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 11.9 minutes) 
SG Greg Buckner (3.1 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
SF Glenn Robinson (16.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +11.1 ppg, -1.0 rpg, and -1.6 apg. 

Philadelphia trades: SG Willie Green (6.9 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.0 apg in 14.5 minutes) 
SF Kyle Korver (4.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 11.9 minutes) 
SG Greg Buckner (3.1 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
SF Glenn Robinson (16.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: PG Tony Delk (6.0 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 33 games) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: -11.1 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and +1.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

this trade would be made with the idea that walker could be locked up for 4-5 years....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I can hardly believe this. You trade walker because he jacks up three's for glenn freakin robinson? Check out the assist numbers for christs sake!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> Antoine Walker is not a guy you want on your team. All he does is take 3's all game. And what makes it worse is that he misses almost all of them. Not a good trade if the Sixers do it.


You obviously have not watched the Mavs much this season...

Walker has helped tremendously passing out of the post, and on the boards, especially for offensive rebounds. He also cleans up misses and doesn't shoot the 3 as much as he used to.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> You obviously have not watched the Mavs much this season...
> ...


And they go from the Western Conference Finals to getting knocked out in the first round.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> 
> And they go from the Western Conference Finals to getting knocked out in the first round.


Hello? Kings, Lakers, Minny, and Spurs. West is just too deep, unlike some other conference.

They played the freaking Kings in the first round!!

Walker's not the only reason that they underperformed last year.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Not only that but I doubt you will see Walker shoot many 3's at all if he stays with Dallas this year.

He took those 3's because that is what he was told to do by Don Nelson. 

I think this trade is a great idea.
Antoine out of Dallas makes me happy and not for the reason it makes Dallas fans happy.

As for blaming Walker for Dallas losing. I doubt he did much damage from the bench. He averaged 10 rebounds in 27 minutes a playoff game and was never allowed to get his game going through scoring or passing.




> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> You obviously have not watched the Mavs much this season...
> ...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I also think it sucks. I would rather keep Walker than make that
> deal.
> 
> ...


I'd kill for Dalembert.... In all honesty I wouldn't want to do a trade that brought more 2s and 3s in. Its been said for years now that we need a defensive minded center. I don't see any need for a trade that doesn't include this dire need.


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

The sixers will NOT part with Samuel Dalembert or Willie Green, they will be the starters at the Center and shooting guard, with Iverson starting at the point, I would love to do a trade with Glenn Robinson, John Salmons, and maybe a pick to dallas for Antoine Walker and maybe someone like delk. Id be all for it, but i know the sixers will not part with their young nucleous.


----------

